# D3 Gästepass



## SydneyXD (16. Juni 2012)

HI

Ich würde mich über einen Gästepass für Diablo 3 sehr freuen !
Ein Freund von mir hat sich die Donwload-Version des Games geholt wo leider keine Keys dabei sind und erzählt mir immer wie gut er D3 findet. Ich bin mir aber nich sicher ob mir das Gameplay zusagt und würde es gerne einmal ausprobieren.
Wäre daher sehr dankbar für einen Gästekey


----------



## SydneyXD (18. Juni 2012)

Bitte ich möchte so gerne einen, ihr könnt mir dieses Game doch nicht einfach vorenthalten
ich höre immer wieder wie gut es sein soll kann es mir aber leider erst nächsten Monat kaufen...


----------



## Darkhyper (19. Juni 2012)

SydneyXD schrieb:


> Bitte ich möchte so gerne einen, ihr könnt mir dieses Game doch nicht einfach vorenthalten
> ich höre immer wieder wie gut es sein soll kann es mir aber leider erst nächsten Monat kaufen...



Hast eine PN


----------

